# Heard Today Awhile Ago....



## imp (Sep 3, 2015)

Just heard this while going down for the mail. Was sure it is "Midnight in Moscow"; the instrumentals are more difficult to reminisce over with no lyrics to recall. Remember it? English Dixieland Jazz band:
imp







EDIT: Kenny Ball and his Jazzmen, 1962


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2015)

Imp, I remember! Thanks.


----------

